# Wheel Paint Durablilty



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any input of how wheel paint stands up? Not like cheepo self paint i mean like the "light grey painted like these: grey wheels 

I want the chrome ones but dont think i will be able to afford them, 219 a piece. But how would you all rank these 3 finishes for this wheel.

Chrome







Grey painted







Silver with machined lip.









Thanks so much, sorry if the pics are too big.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

belive it or not almost all wheels are painted in some way, wether that be polished aluminum with a clear coat or an OEM wheel painted "silver" thats way if you have alloys wax them so the paint wont haze.

on your 200sx do you have the se-r? or gxe well if you have alloy wheels they are painted i own both of the wheels that may be on your car (gxe saw blade type and se-r 5 think spoke) and both of them are painted silver


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

So does that mean that the paint wont chip or anything? and I have the se not ser.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> So does that mean that the paint wont chip or anything? and I have the se not ser.











you have these wheels right? they are painted. now since you didnt know they were painted chances are thay are not in the best of shape. wheel paint is very durable, but when you get them wax them first thing you do. then everytime you wax your car wax your wheels. care for your wheels like you do the body of the car and everything will be fine :thumbup: hell i spray painted my wheels and i havent have a single problem, so higher quality paint will be even better :cheers:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Ya, i have those wheels, but no, they look fine, i just didnt know they were painted. They are dirty as all hell but besides that... And whats your opinion on either the light grey or the silver?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the light grey by far :thumbup: silver= over done oem wheels are silver :thumbdwn: 
chrome= wayyyyyyyy to flashy
light grey= understated, semisleeper, just plain good looking :cheers:


----------

